# how do you use memtest+



## paulfrottawa (Oct 31, 2019)

Today I bought 





> *G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL10 Dual Channel Kit*


and I think its faulty. I install memtest86+ but the port explains to interupt the boot process and enter commands like.

```
N: ad(M,a)/boot/opt/memtest86+
```


```
unload
load /boot/opt/memtest86+
boot
```

How do I interrupt the boot process or drop into a mode to enter these command?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 31, 2019)

The same way as for kernels/modules.

loader(8):


> At this point, if an autoboot has not been tried, and if autoboot_delay is not set to "NO" (not case sensitive), then an autoboot will be tried.
> If the system gets past this point, prompt will be set and loader will engage interactive mode.Please note that historically even when autoboot_delay is set to "0" user will be able to interrupt autoboot process by pressing some key on the console while kernel and modules are being loaded.




https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/boot-introduction.html#boot-loader:


> Finally, by default, loader issues a 10 second wait for key presses, and boots the kernel if it is not interrupted. If interrupted, the user is presented with a prompt which understands the command set, where the user may adjust variables, unload all modules, load modules, and then finally boot or reboot.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks I never notice that delay before.
___________________________________________________
Now I have two drives and I'm guessing how to enter them here.


```
0:ad(1,a)/boot/opt/memtest86+
```
but that just changed the end of the command to a foward slash


```
This port has installed ELF image of memtest86+ to
/boot/opt/memtest86+.  You can load it from from boot prompt by
interrupting boot process and entering

    N:ad(M,a)/boot/opt/memtest86+

where N and M denote proper disk and slice numbers.  See boot(8) for
details.

Alternatively you can load the image from loader prompt by escaping to
it and entering the following commands:

    unload
    load /boot/opt/memtest86+
    boot

As already advised, see loader(8) for details.
```


----------



## leebrown66 (Oct 31, 2019)

PR 211204 - loading sysutils/memtest86+ reboots the system


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 1, 2019)

I just tried the bootable img from memtest but all it did was

```
read 1 from 0 to 0xdbe51340  error:0X7
```
and then booted FreeBSD. Don't know if that was a memory failure or a bootle flash drive error.
_______________________________________________
I think I'll return the ram because I'm comparing Virtualbox with ubuntu building chromiumOS with the new ram. And it doesn't export PATH then on another build it couldn't find python when thats not common.


----------



## leebrown66 (Nov 1, 2019)

I have not had good luck with that utility.  Once I had a box that would fail in different places trying to build world.  I ran memtest86 for 2 days and got nothing.  I ended up swapping RAM modules and compiles worked after that.

Their website has a bootable ISO you should have success with.
edit: I just noticed you said you tried that.


----------



## pwr2srv (Nov 1, 2019)

Could you boot up a Linux distribution from CD or USB? One of the boot options will probably be memtest.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2019)

leebrown66 said:


> Once I had a box that would fail in different places trying to build world.


This is my typical litmus test, building world is quite a heavy load, for your CPUs, for its memory and for its I/O. If it passes this I'm fairly certain the hardware is good


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 21, 2021)

If when I load memtest86+ on my machine, my machine reboots, that is a surefire sign that my system is in bad shape?  I have random BIOS boot errors that are fixed by doing a hard power off, then power on.  If I reboot, sometimes the BIOS will hand indefinitely while trying to restart.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2021)

tOsYZYny said:


> If when I load memtest86+ on my machine, my machine reboots, that is a surefire sign that my system is in bad shape?


No, that module seems to always crash my machines every time I load it. There's something wrong with it. You're better off with sysutils/memtest86 and burning one of those images to a memory stick and boot from that.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 21, 2021)

Ok, I was about to trash that machine .  Let me install that.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 22, 2021)

I was able to run memtest86 after dd'ng that to a USB drive.  Well, I think it is time to scrap it.  The memory test is reporting 37 errors and isn't done with all the tests yet.  As indicated earlier, I was having BIOS errors rebooting, so even if I were to replace the ram, I'd have to contend with the main board.


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 22, 2021)

Some low quality memory modules doesn't have gold plated contacts and there's a oxide layer forming on them which cause poor connection and errors. You can try to use a soft pencil rubber to wipe the contacts on the memory bank careful without knocking out any components to ensure the contact doesn't have any oxide on them, then clear them with isopropyl alcohol and test the memory again on another machine.

Youtube link


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok, as long as I don't need to blow on them like the old NES cartridges.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2021)

tOsYZYny said:


> as long as I don't need to blow on them like the old NES cartridges.


Hehe, that brings back memories 

It was actually bad for them, the moisture in your breath will actually cause more corrosion over time. Isopropyl alcohol is the best way to clean PCBs, or a bit of special contact spray for the connectors, chip sockets, etc.


----------

